# Fulcrum Racing Quattro



## Portableaj (29 Mar 2013)

I'm planning to upgrade my triban 3 with these wheels with these what are your thoughts http://www.wiggle.co.uk/fulcrum-racing-quattro-clincher-wheelset/


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2013)

Portableaj said:


> I'm planning to upgrade my triban 3 with these wheels with these what are your thoughts http://www.wiggle.co.uk/fulcrum-racing-quattro-clincher-wheelset/


Came out pretty well in this review.

http://road.cc/content/review/70652-fulcrum-racing-quattro-wheels


----------



## rockyraccoon (29 Mar 2013)

you can't go wrong with Fulcrum wheels


----------



## e-rider (29 Mar 2013)

I like the look of these wheels and decided that if I ever had the money to upgrade my wheels (which is unlikely this side of 2015) I would probably go for these. You can get them online(if you like online shopping) for a really good price too (£250). One thing to note is that deeper section alloy rims do carry a bit of extra weight but otherwise IMO you can't go wrong with this wheelset!


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Mar 2013)

No doubt the Fulcrums are fine, but seems a little OTT to spend almost as much on a wheel upgrade as the bike cost - I would probably opt for something like 2013 Aksiums - around the same weight and c. £165 (bike-discount.de). Looks as if that includes tyres too??


----------



## rockyraccoon (29 Mar 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> No doubt the Fulcrums are fine, but seems a little OTT to spend almost as much on a wheel upgrade as the bike cost - I would probably opt for something like 2013 Aksiums - around the same weight and c. £165 (bike-discount.de). Looks as if that includes tyres too??


 
heavy pair.. What about fulcrum 5 ?


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Mar 2013)

User14044raccoon said:


> heavy pair.. What about fulcrum 5 ?


? - the F5s are listed as1760gm, the Aksiums 1750gm, and the FQs 1710gm.


----------



## Portableaj (29 Mar 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> No doubt the Fulcrums are fine, but seems a little OTT to spend almost as much on a wheel upgrade as the bike cost - I would probably opt for something like 2013 Aksiums - around the same weight and c. £165 (bike-discount.de). Looks as if that includes tyres too??





User14044raccoon said:


> heavy pair.. What about fulcrum 5 ?





youngoldbloke said:


> ? - the F5s are listed as1760gm, the Aksiums 1750gm, and the FQs 1710gm.


i thought about getting them but i wanted to get some wheels which were more aero


----------



## rockyraccoon (29 Mar 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> ? - the F5s are listed as1760gm, the Aksiums 1750gm, and the FQs 1710gm.



Ops, my bad. Got confused with fulcrum versions


----------



## boydj (29 Mar 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> No doubt the Fulcrums are fine, but seems a little OTT to spend almost as much on a wheel upgrade as the bike cost - I would probably opt for something like 2013 Aksiums - around the same weight and c. £165 (bike-discount.de). Looks as if that includes tyres too??


 
I agree. As for the aero advantage - you'd have to be time-trialling in excess of 20mph to notice any difference. A wheel upgrade is a good idea and the Aksiums are good wheels for the price - as are Shimano - http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...shimano-rs30-clincher-wheels-pair/shimwhfr382 - for just over £130. Why spend double that for no added advantage?


----------



## Portableaj (29 Mar 2013)

boydj said:


> I agree. As for the aero advantage - you'd have to be time-trialling in excess of 20mph to notice any difference. A wheel upgrade is a good idea and the Aksiums are good wheels for the price - as are Shimano - http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...shimano-rs30-clincher-wheels-pair/shimwhfr382 - for just over £130. Why spend double that for no added advantage?


 there is likely so kind of advantage and i could always price match


----------



## boydj (29 Mar 2013)

Excuse me for being blunt, but if you are good enough to be able to tell the difference between Aksiums and Quattros, you should be riding something a lot better than a Triban. Still, it's your money. If it was me I'd be saving it for a much better frame with better components, before moving up to wheels of that quality. The Aksiums are a huge improvement on the standard Triban wheels at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Portableaj (29 Mar 2013)

boydj said:


> Excuse me for being blunt, but if you are good enough to be able to tell the difference between Aksiums and Quattros, you should be riding something a lot better than a Triban. Still, it's your money. If it was me I'd be saving it for a much better frame with better components, before moving up to wheels of that quality. The Aksiums are a huge improvement on the standard Triban wheels at a reasonable cost.


thats fair enough however the frame is fine im going to upgrade the shifter when the 2400 comes out and one reason reason i didnt want to spend more on a bike is cause i lock my bike up in London a lot and locking up a bike worth that much is crazy if u think about it http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k632/a83085/details.html?


----------



## boydj (29 Mar 2013)

Hope you are going to make sure the wheels are well secured when the bike is locked up  It's awful easy to get the q/r wheels off a bike - and quality wheels will be a temptation. As for the 2400 upgrade - again there will not be a lot of benefit in it. If this is a commuter bike that's locked up daily in London, I'd not be upgrading anything - just replacing things, like with like, as they wear out and saving up for a good bike to use at the week-end. Give yourself some time and miles under your belt - you'll be wanting better than 2400 before too long.


----------



## Portableaj (29 Mar 2013)

boydj said:


> Hope you are going to make sure the wheels are well secured when the bike is locked up  It's awful easy to get the q/r wheels off a bike - and quality wheels will be a temptation. As for the 2400 upgrade - again there will not be a lot of benefit in it. If this is a commuter bike that's locked up daily in London, I'd not be upgrading anything - just replacing things, like with like, as they wear out and saving up for a good bike to use at the week-end. Give yourself some time and miles under your belt - you'll be wanting better than 2400 before too long.


I try to avoid riding in the rain and extremely windy 15mph+ mainly cause of rubbish brake pads which im planning to upgrade and mudguards but i use my bike to get from a to b and to ride for fun and i think its annoying to have more than one bike and uses more space in my house and people see people with steel bikes with bar end shifters they seem satisfied with they rides


----------



## uclown2002 (30 Mar 2013)

Portableaj said:


> I try to avoid riding in the rain and extremely windy 15mph+ ................


 
Jesus, you wouldn't get out too much round my parts!


----------

